# Asian carp



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Sister in law sent me this pic of a big Asian carp that is making its way around FB that was supposedly found near the Sammis Plant. Hoping it's not true.
Anyone else see this?


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

They are there unfortunately...


----------



## horsedrj (May 4, 2014)

I caught this in 2011 at the Greenup dam on the Ohio


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

There was a pic of a bighead caught at the Cardinal plant in the early 2000's at the old bait shop in Yorkville.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

The huge ones don't scare me as much as someone catching or netting 'little ones'!

I know of a sportsman club in Pa that stocked hundreds of 'em,,,,, & reports say that they are reproducing!??? Shanango, to Beaver, to the Ohio.
No proof yet.

BTW,,, they are VERY GOOD when smoked. (NOT in a pipe!)


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

greenup dam couple years ago


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Doboy said:


> BTW,,, they are VERY GOOD when smoked. (NOT in a pipe!)


I bet they'd be hard to keep lit...


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

I gotta know,,,, HOW WERE THEY CAUGHT? SHOT?
A guy at our club catches them with home made bread dough balls,,,, & another uses brussel sprouts!? So I've been told.
I hope to run into them some day,,, to watch & learn.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Do boy those are probably grass carp / White Amur stocked in club ponds for wed control. These are Asian and bigness carp that are the bigger concern.


----------



## horsedrj (May 4, 2014)

I caught the one pictured on a spoon. I caught one bigger on a rat l trap


----------



## horsedrj (May 4, 2014)

They both hit the lures where hooked in the mouth not snagged I’ve seen others caught on large swimbaits


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm imagining that the one in the pic I posted was caught in the screen house of the Sammis plant. It's where the water intake is, there are screens that filter out most of the stuff. Stinks to high heavens in the summer with all the shad


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

All three of those look like Bighead carp. 

https://fw.ky.gov/Fish/PublishingImages/BigheadCarp.jpg 

http://entnemdept.ufl.edu/creatures/BENEFICIAL/MISC/grass_carp07.jpg


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

earl spears caught the one I pitchered I was standing right beside him when he caught it on a spoon hooked deep in the mouth


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

fishercreekrick said:


> View attachment 254580
> greenup dam couple years ago


this one had probably 20 pound of eggs in it


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

fishercreekrick said:


> this one had probably 20 pound of eggs in it


Yeah Rick, Squirrel caught that one on a yellow spoon didn't he?. We've seen a few caught on swimbaits while people were fishing for Hybrids.I think all the ones I have seen have been over 40 lbs I'll try to find the picture of Sluggos and Shannons, the one they took to Morehead


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

I seen ky fish and wildlife netting them in the lock approach a few years ago they told me they got a couple 1000


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Since they are filter feeders so they feed with their mouths open swimming into the current . I think these catches are just incidental catches where the lure ends up in there mouth . 
They literally look like a 5 gallon bucket swimming thru the water .
I used to bowfish a lot and we shot oodles of them below Ky and Barkley lake . First started seeing and shooting the bigheads and silvers near Cincinnati about 12-14 yrs ago . Numbers kept increasing every yr . I don't live down there or boefish the Ohio anymore so I don't know current status . 
The years we'd shoot some up here ,we'd go down to Brandenburg area and shoot a bunch . Biggest I shot in the ohio was 64#


----------

